# What tribute bands have you seen?



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember when i went to see a U2 tribute band called ZOO2 and i have to admit if was a bloody good night.if i had the chance i would go and see them again..






i have also seen an metallica tribute band which isnt my style of music but was equally as good.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to see an Oasis tribute band called No-Way-Sis a few years ago. They were surprisingly good. 
They looked and sounded pretty much the same as the real thing!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Bon jovi Experience 
Dressed to Kill (Kiss) Talksports Ian Dante is the drummer
both at Sutton In Ashfield Diamond


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Australian Pink Floyd...awesome!!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> The Australian Pink Floyd...awesome!!


Agree :thumb: Saw these guys many years ago now but they were great, would recommend anyone to see them.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Saw the Counterfeit Stones and the Bootleg Beatles last week.

The Hamsters are a great band in their own right but do a lot of Hendrix and ZZTop. Great White too play original stuff but in a very Led Zep way.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Many moons ago I went to see The Wonderstuff at Birmingham. The support act was a band called The Heavy Metal Guru's, which was a glam rock band including sparkly suits, make up etc.. Anyway they we're very very good.

About a week or so later I found out The Heavy Metal Guru's we're actually The Mission.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Not a tribute band as such, but I saw From The Jam last year, Rick Buckler and Bruce Foxton with a guy called Russell Hastings doing the Weller part. Must say they were very good.:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

just seen this thread.. saw the jamm (2 ms) at the cavern club in liverpool in dec 2009, down the front, smashed out of it ,closed my eyes and it was weller and the boys at their brilliant best. top tribute band.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

kk1966 said:


> The Australian Pink Floyd...awesome!!





Geetarman said:


> Agree :thumb: Saw these guys many years ago now but they were great, would recommend anyone to see them.


Easily the best Tribute band ever, I believe Gilmour himself has endorsed them in the past, absolutley amazing to watch and listen to.

At 24 I missed out on the Floyd concerts of old, Earls Court ect... but the next best thing easily is the Oz Pink Floyd.

Also the Complete Stone Roses I believe recieved an award recently for being one of the greatest tributes bands ever, I seen them on multiple occasions when my friends supported them.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Deft Leppard...better live than Def Leppard (they have now disbanded)
BonJovi Experience (thought they were rubbish)
Guns 2 Roses (pretty decent)
Hotter Than Hell (great Kiss tribute)


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not seen any tribute bands myself but ive heard of a misstallica!! they are playing in oxford soon so may have to check them out!!


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

the reet hot chilli peppers


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Saw Whole Lotta Led a few years ago and they were bloomin' ace - great stage setup and a huge Gong at the back of the drummer's kit too.

Not sure if they're still going though


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Australian Pink Floyd again, and the Bootleg Beatles. Both awesome!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

going to see brit floyd next week cant wait.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Let us know how you get on mate.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

High-On Maiden, who were as you guessed it an Iron Maiden tribute band and extremely good. The vocalist wasn't far off Bruce Dickinson either. 

Sad But True - Metallica tribute who were pretty good. 

Seen a Black Sabbath tribute as well, can't recall the name though. Singer even dressed up and spoke like Ozzy!


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

live wire - acdc tribute last year absolutely brilliant :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Seen several Beatle tribute bands, as that is what I like music wise.

Saw several at The Cavern last year over The Beatles Festival weekend last year, then went back to the Cavern to see The Mersey Beatles in October, then in November saw Bootleg Beatles, then The Fab Beatles who are my local Beatles tribute band, I have now booked The Fab Beatles for my daughters 18th, all were very good, the John Lennon in The Mersey Beatles (who I believe has only recently joined) is excellent, and the John Lennon in the Fab Beatles is also very good indeed.

Also have seen The Cheatles.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I saw a Free tribute band a few years ago,no idea what they were called though.
Id had beer,and thats the excuse Im sticking to.They were pretty good,got the chicks up and jiving anyway.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

aussie floyd every year for quite a while , just about to come back this year and apparently bigger and better , most of the original floyd technicians are now also on board .
new website .
http://www.aussiefloyd.com/


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Ozzbest were alrite..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Talon (eagles) a few years ago, they were pretty decent,


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

The Illegal Eagles ((Eagles obviously) at sunderland Empire about 10 years ago.

They were very good.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Red Hot Silli Feckers were pretty good


----------

